# ohh man... Ride Pro E3



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

Your suspension provides control of your vehicle, but what controls your suspension? We have packed our new RidePRO e3® system with accuracy, repeatability, versatility, dependability, visibility and a wide range of other abilities to give you unparalleled levels of control - all at the push of a button.
ALL NEW CONTROL PANEL - Building on the experiences of previous systems, the new RidePRO e3® represents a leap forward in onboard suspension controls, starting with a completely new control panel that is sleeker and brighter. The auto-dimming transflective display is completely visible in the sun and is only 3/8” thick. Interface buttons are backlit and have a distinct “click” to let the driver feel when he has made a change. Two mini USB connections are offered to allow a variety of panel mounting and connection opportunities.
ALL NEW ELECTRONIC CONTROL UNIT - The new e3 ECU is faster, more robust, and offers more options to refine your air suspension. In addition to the 3 ride height presets and the “ride height on start” feature, the calibration process, weight compensation, and crossload compensation are now all automatic. If a problem should arise , error detection and troubleshooting menus have been added into the unit to make finding and fixing problems much easier.
The new e3 ECU uses M12 twist connections and is now waterproof to allow mounting in any location on the vehicle. Solid state compressor relays are built in to eliminate external relays and wiring. The LevelPro e3 leveling system is compatible with any air suspension and is a great upgrade to your current system.
* 3 ride height presets with optional “Ride height on start” feature.
* Optional LevelPro Sensors monitor both air pressure and ride height to eliminate crossloading.
* Transflective display uses sunlight to illuminate…the brighter the sun, the brighter the display.
* Mini USB connectors on bottom and back of control panel offer several mounting options.
* Waterproof ECU allows mounting anywhere in vehicle.
* Compatible with existing RidePro and other brands of solenoid valves.
* Built in troubleshooting menus provide error codes to alert users of any malfunctions.
* Solid state internal compressor relays eliminate external compressor relays and wiring.
* Waterproof threaded M12 wiring harness connectors.
















from what i heard e2 owners can upgrade, it just replaces the ecu and control panel


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

SIIIIIIIIIIIICK! next step up for me for sure!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

do want


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Good god that is glorious.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

*sigh*
now I have to upgrade.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

X2 another thing I gotta upgrade :-(


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

i know, even though the e2 works just fine.... i cant stand to think there is a newer one i dont have lol
people wanting to go digital may have luck in buying used ride pro e2's!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_*sigh*
now I have to upgrade.

join the club, and my e2 system is only 2 months old!!


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

WOAH. that looks amazing.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats a nice display, i like.
kinda afraid to ask how much tho! lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_thats a nice display, i like.
kinda afraid to ask how much tho! lol

If its the replacement of the e2, then proly same as before $800 for controller alone + the extra goodies...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

When is this available? Sept 1st. I see it. 
Been in the buis for over 10 years and even I hear about things first on a forum.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The E2 and the E3 share the same air pressure sensors. The upgrade from E2 to E3 will be $800 (includes ECU, control panel and harness'). If you are upgrading from E1 or another system it will be an extra $200 for the pressure sensors. If you want rotary height sensors, they are an extra $500. Complete compressor kit pricing will remain the same.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

So $1000 for all of us non ride pro guys







I is broke


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

buy our e2!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

I'd still have to pay 200 for sensors


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

and manifolds but it would still be a cheaper way to go digital
you can get money back if you sell your valves, switch box and what not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

you can wire it into any manifold


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I really want to upgrade, but do people really buy just the ECU and Controller?? If they do, I'm hopping on board ASAP!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

I just chatted with Darren and he said it can be wired in


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

i want digital management!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (harley06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harley06* »_i want digital management!

You can buy my ECU and Controller if you want


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

My e2 is on the way to my house now after being fixed now i dont want it back.....


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: ohh man... Ride Pro E3 (f_399)*

what's the price on this unit?


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

DAMN IT! i bought the e2 system and its not in my car yet....and i'm already out=dated. 

oh well.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

ordered


----------

